# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  صورتي تختارها وزارة المواصلات (سنغافورا)

## fishawy

السلام عليكم

قامت وزارة المواصلات بعمل امتداد لخط المترو (بسنغافورا) وأعلنت عن مسابقة لتصوير المحطات الجديدة.

اشتركت بالمسابقة , وتم اختيار صورة من تصويري , كما تم عرضها بداخل محطة المترو الجديدة , ووضع عليها الإسم , وتسلمت الجائزة من وزير المواصلات في احتفال الإفتتاح.

وهذا أنا بجانب الصورة المعروضة بالمحطة الجديدة وعليها الإسم.

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

ألف  ألف  مبروك  أ. أشرف الفيشاوي





ألف مــــــــــبروك أخي الفاضل  ..  أ. أشرف الفيشاوي  






ألف مبروك الفوز في تلك المسابقة وتكريمكم من قبل وزير الإتصالات

مع تمنياتنا القلبية بمزيــد من التوفيق والنـجــاح في المرحلة القادمة ،

خالص تحياتي العطرية 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## nariman

*استاذ فيشاوي* 
*ازيك وايه أخبار شادي ...يارب بخير*

*الصورة جميلة جدا وألف مبروك*
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز
اشرف الفيشاوى
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


الف مبروك لحضرتك 

وايضا لنا  

لان نجاح  حضرتك فخر لنا جميعا 

اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح  دائما 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## رورو قمر

ماشاء الله

الف الف مبروك
تستاهل و الله 

مبدع دائما

----------


## أم أحمد

*الصورة اكثر من رائعة*
*واضح ان الموهبة وراثة  في العائلة كلها*
*ألف مبروك يا أستاذ أشرف*
*ويا رب دائما مميز* 
*بس يا تري الجائزة كانت ايه بقي*
*تقديري*

----------


## fishawy

اشكر لكم جميعاً مشاعركم الرقيقة.

والجائزة كانت فلوس ( موش هاقول كام  :Gun2:   :Gun2:  علشان الحسد  :y:   :y:  )
وهذه صورة تسلم الجائزة من الوزير (الظرف اللي فوق البرواز شيك بالجائزة  :y:   :y:  ) 

 
وهذه صورتي مع الوزير أمام اللوحة

----------


## ابن البلد

::  ::  ::  :: 
ألف ألف ألف مبروك أ/ الفيشاوي
ومن نجاح إلي نجاح إن شاء الله
دائما
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## fishawy

> ألف ألف ألف مبروك أ/ الفيشاوي
> ومن نجاح إلي نجاح إن شاء الله
> دائما


جزاك الله خيراً أخي ابن البلد

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
كنت دايماً بحس إنه موهبة زي موهبة شادي من غير عيون فنان توجهه...صعب هتبقى بالشكل الرائع اللي بنشوفه في المواضيع أ.أشرف..

ألف ألف مبروك..بجد الصورة تستحق..



سلامي و كل التحية لشادي..



تقديري الدائم لشخص حضرتك..و ألف مبروك مرة تانية..

*

----------


## sameh atiya

*أستاذ أشرف الفيشاوي كده صح شادي طالع لوالده وهذا الشبل من ذاك الأسد 

ألف مبروك فوز حضرتك بالجائزة 
ألف ألف مبروك وعقبال شادي بإذن الله لما يكبر

بس حضرتك لازم تقولنا على المبلغ علشان نعرف نحسد بكام 
نحسد باثنين كيلو ولا بثلاثة كيلو ولا بـ طن مثلاً 

ألف ألف مبروك أستاذ أشرف*

----------


## fishawy

> كنت دايماً بحس إنه موهبة زي موهبة شادي من غير عيون فنان توجهه...صعب هتبقى بالشكل الرائع اللي بنشوفه في المواضيع أ.أشرف.. 
> ألف ألف مبروك..بجد الصورة تستحق.. 
> 
> 
> سلامي و كل التحية لشادي..
>  
> 
> تقديري الدائم لشخص حضرتك..و ألف مبروك مرة تانية..



الله يبارك فيك ياشعاع وبلغت سلامك لشادي
ولك خالص تقديري على تهنئتك 





> أستاذ أشرف الفيشاوي كده صح شادي طالع لوالده وهذا الشبل من ذاك الأسد 
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك فوز حضرتك بالجائزة 
> ألف ألف مبروك وعقبال شادي بإذن الله لما يكبر 
> بس حضرتك لازم تقولنا على المبلغ علشان نعرف نحسد بكام 
> نحسد باثنين كيلو ولا بثلاثة كيلو ولا بـ طن مثلاً  
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك أستاذ أشرف


 
ياعم سامح
( داري على شمعتك تقيد ) وأنا متأكد أن مثلك لا يعرف الحسد
وكل امتناني لكلماتك الطيبة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::  ::  ::  :: 
*مليون مبروك*
* لأخويا العزيز الفيشاوي
ومن نجاح إلي نجاح دائما* 
*بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى
* :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## fishawy

ربنا يخليك يادكتور جمال
وخد بالك أنا لابس شورت زيك في مقابلة الوزير 
أشكرك على التهنئة من قلبي

----------


## elfatatry

خالي العزيز

مبروك علي الجائزه و اتمني مزيد من التوفيق

عمر الفطاطري

----------


## عبد الله دايما

ابو شادي
فرغ بريدك وحرر بعض المساحة 
أريد مراسلتك مشكورا

----------

